# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در Matlab

## بهسان اندیش

*تابع imread()* 

*هدف** :* 
هدف از این تابع خواندن تصویر از فایل می باشد.

*نحوه استفاده** :*imread(مسیر فایل)*
مثال** :*img= imread('c:\1.jpg');
*

آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com
**مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع imshow()*

*هدف** :* 
هدف از این تابع نمایش تصویر می باشد.
*
نحوه استفاده** :*
imshow(نام متغیر)*

مثال** :*

img= imread('c:\1.jpg');
imshow(img)
*
خروجی دستور** :

*

آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar*
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

*
*مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()subplot*

*هدف** :* 
جهت نمایش تصاویر بطور همزمان و در یک پنجره.

*نحوه استفاده :*

subplot(131);
imshow(img(:,:,1));
  subplot(132);
imshow(img(:,:,2));
  subplot(133);
imshow(img(:,:,3));
 

*خروجی دستور**:*




آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com*
*مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب *

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()title*

*هدف** :* 
جهت نمایش توضیحات در مورد آخرین تصویر نمایش داده شده.

*نحوه استفاده** :*

imshow(img); 

title('Red')

*مثال** :*

subplot(131);
 imshow(img(:,:,1));
 title('Red');
  subplot(132);
imshow(img(:,:,2));
 title('Green');
  subplot(133);
 imshow(img(:,:,3));
 title('Blue');
 ; 


*خروجی دستور** :*



آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com*
*مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب *

----------


## بهسان اندیش

تابع () figure 

*هدف** :
* جهت نمایش تصویر در پنجره های جداگانه. در صورتی که بخواهیم خروجی دستور imshow در پنجره ای جدید باز شود از این دستور استفاده می شود.

*نحوه استفاده** :*
figure , imshow( pic ) *مثال** :*
figure , imshow( pic )


آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com
**
مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع**()**imwrite 
*
*هدف** :* 
هدف از این تابع ذخیره تصویر بصورت فایل می باشد.

*نحوه استفاده** :*
imwrite( pic , path)*مثال** :*
imwrite( pic , 'c:\1.jpg');


آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com**

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()iminfo*

*هدف** :
*نمایش اطلاعات تصویر.

*نحوه استفاده** :*
iminfo( pic )
*
مثال** :*
iminfo( peppers.png); 
*
خروجی دستور**:*

ans =
  Filename: '/Applications/MATLAB_R2014a.app/toolbox/matla...'
FileModDate: '02-Apr-2013 15:55:52'
FileSize: 287677
Format: 'png'
FormatVersion: []
Width: 512
Height: 384
BitDepth: 24
ColorType: 'truecolor'
FormatSignature: [137 80 78 71 13 10 26 10]
Colormap: []
Histogram: []
InterlaceType: 'none'
Transparency: 'none'
SimpleTransparencyData: []
BackgroundColor: []
RenderingIntent: []
Chromaticities: []
Gamma: []
XResolution: []
YResolution: []
ResolutionUnit: []
XOffset: []
YOffset: []
OffsetUnit: []
SignificantBits: []
ImageModTime: '16 Jul 2002 16:46:41 +0000'
Title: []
Author: []
Description: 'Zesty peppers'
Copyright: 'Copyright The MathWorks, Inc.'
CreationTime: []
Software: []
Disclaimer: []
Warning: []
Source: []
Comment: []
OtherText: []




آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com**

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع imtool()* 

*هدف** :* 
نمایش اطلاعات تصویر.
علاوه بر نمایش تصویر در دو پنجره دیگر امکاناتی جهت مشاهده کد رنگ یک پیکسل و خط کش وجود دارد.
*
نحوه استفاده** :*
imtool( pic ) *مثال** :*
imtool( coins.png); *خروجی دستور**:

* 




آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل اول (2).rar
*رمز فایل: behsanandish.com**

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل اول - آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصویر در متلب*

----------

